# tax ID/reseller cert



## newy (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, if anyone lives in NY can help me out with this Im a sole proprietor and it says on the nys site that if youre a sole proprietor that you use your social security number as youre tax ID number. If i have that do I need to get the reseller cert/can i buy from wholesalers with just the tax ID.. Any info would be helpful cause Im pretty new to the taxation game ha. Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

newy said:


> Hey guys, if anyone lives in NY can help me out with this Im a sole proprietor and it says on the nys site that if youre a sole proprietor that you use your social security number as youre tax ID number. If i have that do I need to get the reseller cert/can i buy from wholesalers with just the tax ID.. Any info would be helpful cause Im pretty new to the taxation game ha. Thanks


They are different things. A tax Id is just that. So the feds know what type of business you are. Reseller cert. is from your state so you can collect sales tax if you are not selling wholesale and if you are you need to get the resellers number from the person you are doing buisenss. If you sell retail then you collect sales tax and pay your state what you collect. I do both. But only if you sell to someone in your state. I sell all over world and I only collect tax from those that buy from me in California.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would get the reseller certificate. Many vendors require a copy of this before they will do business with you.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I think i need that also a seller or reseller permit, jennifer i'm form NJ also and i sell online too. Lou do you think is better to have a seller permit i only sell a minimum of 10 shirt per week in my website. What is advantages and disadvantages to have this kind of permit.thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ROQ...is it not whether or not it is better to have a resellers permit...it is whether or not you wish to be legal...At least in CA...if you sell any product for profit to a resident and do so in the course of business (not a garage sale) you are legally required to collect the appropriate tax and remit it as required.. But where you are located, it might be different


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes! It's not what's best for you, other than staying out of jail, it's complying with the law.

You MUST collect and remit sales taxes on all sales delivered (included handed to) someone in your state. Unless you wholesale them and then you need a resale number from your customer.

Here's all you'll need to know on sales taxes, inlcuding links to the state sales tax offices - Sales Taxes
.


----------



## lcollado (Dec 5, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but in NJ you don't charge sales tax on clothing right?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lcollado, check with your local state tax office, and they will be more than happy to help you! You can likely find out from the state's website as well.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

lcollado said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but in NJ you don't charge sales tax on clothing right?


Hi again... i really need help!
I selling online (home base)with t-shirt,mugs,and decal. What permit do i need to get?
Where can i apply (i'm from NJ).
How much will it cost?

I really need to apply because all of my customer are Firefghter. I'm only 4 years in USA i dont know anything about taxes in business. thanks


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Where are you in NJ? What city or county?
.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you go. Start here by clicking the Starting a Business in NJ. Then work your way down to registering for sales tax.

Clothing is exempt, but in most states you still have to be registered and file a report. You show total sales, less exempt sales equals taxable sales. So you still have to show it all, then subtract it to get zero. Of course if you are selling non-clothing items then that would be taxable.

Here's the link to start - State of New Jersey Division of Taxation
.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

peteVA said:


> Where are you in NJ? What city or county?
> .


i'm from Sayreville, middlesex county.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in NJ too and am trying to start my business. I spent the whole day on the phone with the State Dept. of Taxation and the IRS. I have my llc number and I have my FEIN number. I will only be selling clothing, so since NJ doesn't charge sales tax on clothing, I don't need a resale number. But, I am trying to get samples from distributors and they won't well to me without a resale number. 

Cheryl


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm also in NJ and my resale certificate is usually requested when I register with a new vendor. Also, depending on what type of work you do you may collect sales tax. For example, I collect tax when I sell bags (non-clothing) and when I provide a service only (embroidery or screen printing) on customer supplied goods.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer - How did you get the resale certificate? When I asked about it at NJ Tax Revenue they told me there is just a blank certificate that anyone can use - They didn't issue me an exclusive resale number. What exactly do you show and how did you obtain it? I'm getting a little frustrated because I am at a standstill not being able to acquire samples.

Thanks,

Cheryl


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Just go online to the sales tax division and get an account. Since you only sell clothing (gut that might change) you will just show total sales $ xxxx.xx and exempt sales the same and taxable sales as zero. 

Not a big deal. You've got a tax account, which is the number / certificate suppliers want. 

Here's a link - 
State of New Jersey Division of Taxation


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Truthfully I don't remember - its been a few years. Initially I registered at the county clerk's office (I'm in Cape May County but I don't know if that applies to everyone in NJ - we're a bit rural) but I may have found out through the SBA:
Small Business Administration -

Anyway I would call my local SBA office and they will know or search online for the two certificates below. 

State of New Jersey Business Registration Certificate
State of New Jersey Certificate of Authority

I think the first isn't necessary unless you do government work which I occasionally do.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I realize that this is pretty old...but does anybody have the link to get my Reseller License in NY state?


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

New Jersey does not have sales tax on clothes so let the distributor know that NJ will not issue Reseller certificate because you are not allowed to charge sales tax for the items you sell. I know some wholesalers will go for this and you have to sign a waiver.

Your Tax ID # which is your SS# should be sufficient.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

NJ issues a Certificate of Authority. It allows for the collection of sales and use tax. It covers collecting tax on providing the service of decorating which is taxable (eg embroidering customer provided items) and taxable items such as bags.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Jamey said:


> I realize that this is pretty old...but does anybody have the link to get my Reseller License in NY state?


I'm asking about NY. Anybody have the link for NY?


----------



## da1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi I am also in NY and in the process of trying to obtain a tax exempt certificate# but it is a bit confusing. I apply already for the "certificate and authority to collect sales tax" form online. which is my understanding that it is needed to collect taxes in NY. This is the link for those of you in NY that still need this. OPAL, Online Permit Assistance and Licensing, Home

My application is being "process" and i am wondering if I get my tax exempt/ reseller # from them. don't know.


----------



## da1 (Nov 30, 2008)

did more research and found this Seller's Permit,  Resale,  Wholesale Or  Reseller's  License

the site has this question: 
Q.: What is the difference between a resale, reseller's, seller's permit, wholesale ID, state sales tax id, or resale license?

A.: NONE!!


----------

